# Lost Bay Regatta!



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

I took part in the Lost Bay Regatta in Perdido Bay, AL/Fl this past weekend(Sept. 15) We did well on my boat (Little Miss Magic), There was a brisk wind from the northest at about 15-20 knots. My crew had a good time. We wound up winning second place in our class, even after a penalty for starting early. Anybody who has any pictures feel free to share them. My San Juan had myself, whom I consider a novice at racing, a virgin( co-worker)and a retired cruiser. The virgin was to racing, not sexually, you sickos. We did good I think, some of our competition may not agree. We had fun though. Any other boats please come out of the shadows and let's here your thoughts.


----------

